# My 60th Birthday Present



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

I just paid for and booked my 60th birthday present for next year September!

Seven night cruise to Alaska! Another bucket list item!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

Wow Rob - that photo looks spectacular
Amazing
I can imagine the photo opportunities


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

Silver said:


> Wow Rob - that photo looks spectacular
> Amazing
> I can imagine the photo opportunities



Indeed Hi Ho... the girls will be coming with and I will take a shot or two of them on glaciers and such like!


----------



## Silver (16/6/14)

Going to be impressive...
Just don't let them fall in the water! 
I don't think it will be easy to fish them out - maybe you should get some little floater keyrings for them as a precaution?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/14)

Silver said:


> Going to be impressive...
> Just don't let them fall in the water!
> I don't think it will be easy to fish them out - maybe you should get some little floater keyrings for them as a precaution?



Great idea! I have a few Bass Pro Shop floating key holders and will take them with!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/14)

Wow that's amazing! Super jealous 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (16/6/14)

Don't forget to snap some awesome pics of the Reo with the beautiful scenery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/6/14)

Fantastical. Something super to look forward to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (16/6/14)

Why does that pic remind me of the Titanic?

Enjoy it. Looks cold




That is why I thought of Titanic


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just paid for and booked my 60th birthday present for next year September!
> 
> Seven night cruise to Alaska! Another bucket list item!
> View attachment 6495


 Epic!


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Do you take stowaways?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Do you take stowaways?



Yes if they are my Vape Guru and bring his own REO's with!


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes if they are my Vape Guru and bring his own REO's with!


Lol, done!


----------

